# A question for atheists



## Ruch247

Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


----------



## 58318

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian


Hey.



Ruch247 said:


> Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then?


Nothing happens.



Ruch247 said:


> My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around?


Nobody.


----------



## Znuffle

Hello Thiest...

When hope is gone and everything suck I will be relying on nobody but myself..
If I had people to rely on when hope is gone I would go there.... Just like EVERYONE on this forum is here for..

Whether is seek attention or help or to seek some intertainment or to seek answers...

And I'd gladly at any point in time in my life rely on myself than to rely on nothing that never answers...

And if you tell me he answers.. I'd say you're crazy..


----------



## 58318




----------



## Foh_Teej

As humans, we are virtually identical in respect to theists except wasting time petitioning imaginary friends for assistance. This usually lends us to focusing on the problem(s) and doing something about it than wishing it away through prayer.


----------



## Freddio42

When I was younger I used to confide in my imaginary friend, which was simply a dressing gown hung on a coat hook. Sounds completely mental but it actually worked. Anyway, the reality of it was that I was actually deriving comfort from myself, from talking to myself and understanding myself better. I've long since forgotten this imaginary friend, but instead it's now a part of me. In my opinion, this is really not much different to confiding in God, except I believe that I am merely talking to myself rather than an actual supernatural being. It doesn't feel any less real though.

There's also other people you can turn to such as friends and family.

(Just to clarify I don't talk to myself as though I have some sort of imaginary friend split personality - I haven't had an 'imaginary friend' since I was like 7.)


----------



## Ruch247

Wow, the posts made me feel a bit dazed. I don't know if that's a good thing though, I guess you guys caught me by surprise. I need time to think and collect my thoughts if I were to give a proper response, probably need to sleep it off. Anyway, I'm glad that you guys replied. Really appreciate it.


----------



## someguy85

If nothing in the world made me happy then nothing in the world would make me happy. If what you are trying to say is that God would be a condolence when I have no other refuge, then that would depend on the believer. Being I am an atheist, God does not bring refuge because I have no reason to believe in God and that means that if I were to seek refuge in something I don't believe then it would be the same as seeking refuge in an imaginary friend. 

Here's the thing: I am an atheist and yet I do things like talk to myself and I do realize that this has a comforting effect on me. Why? I'm not quite sure, but I regularly record my thoughts via a recorder because I like doing it. Now, I know that recorder has no mind or any way of making things "right", but I do it because it, I guess, because it makes me feel better. The same could be said for writing, etc.

I am confused why you would ask an atheist what would make us happy if nothing else made us happy. The answer is within the question, because it would be nothing. I think you are expecting an answer in God, but we do not see it that way. Your question is loaded.


----------



## nubly

Family


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Ruch247 said:


> When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to?


Professional help/treatment for depression and anxiety.

(and family)


----------



## Wren611

I turn to myself, since I'm the only one who can truly help me through a bad time. And my pets, because they'll never judge me.

I wait it out until the dark cloud passes.


----------



## Ruch247

Honestly my despite my faith I'm not happy at all. My faith is like a candle and I think I'm almost at the end of my rope. I don't know what keeps me from believing. I can't turn to someone to which makes me sad, even God. I use prayer as a last resort to everything though, if it counts


----------



## Meissa

For some reason, I became ridiculously happy when I realized that to me, religion had always been a sham. I was sad that nearly two decades of my life had been shrouded in lies, but I was so so happy that I didn't have to live like that anymore.

In my tough times, I turn to the only person I can truly depend on: Myself. I have realized, over time, that I am--and people in general, I think, are--much stronger than we give ourselves credit for.

I admit, I am kind of forced to turn to myself because my support system isn't great. But I am lucky enough to have one good friend and a trusted therapist I can turn to with almost anything if I feel I'm out of my depth.

What some of you said about introspection being similar to a relationship with a god reminds me of a YouTube video I saw a few years ago. It's a theory by an atheist about "The Real God." He explains that the way he sees it, God is nothing more than another part of oneself. That's why God almost always agrees with you, knows you so well, and can seem so real to some people. Because it's a complex relationship, and it's real, but it's not with God. It's with yourself.

I still try to have a good relationship with myself, but now I call it what it really is.


----------



## Ruch247

I think I understand atheists better now, but thanks anyway for the replies.

http://9gag.com/gag/ae3mgd5

Funny thing I found an answer on this site


----------



## the collector

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


I *STRONGLY* suggest you stay the h3ll outta these agnostic/atheist forums..or you will be converted.It happened to me.I am *dead serious* youngin.Some aspects of SAS are pure poison.Be careful how much time you spend on some of the forum sections like this one and the ones about sex and virginity.They can really F up your mind.


----------



## Ruch247

I know the risks collector but I want to learn. I want to see things in a different perspective not just mine.


----------



## zonebox

Ruch247 said:


> My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around?


I've prayed in the past, hoping there might be something. I'm only human after all, and am quite aware of my limitations. There could be some higher power out there, some guiding force. I am definitely not set in my ways.

I know that sounds funny, and a lot of people would insist that is not something an atheist does. Truth be told, I just have no faith that one exists. It is all speculation, perhaps one (or many) does or perhaps there is no guiding force that is sentient. When things get that desperate, when things are at their darkest I will plead with whatever may or may not be out there.

But those moments are thankfully few and far between. Most of the time I just assure myself that whatever the issue at hand may be, it will eventually be over.

I'm just one of those annoying people that will not commit either way :lol Perhaps that disqualifies me as an atheist. I hope I do not have to turn my pin in.

Just as a side note, I'm a rather unusual person. I hardly represent anyone, let alone atheists.


----------



## MiMiK

winthin myself and....beer.


----------



## ugh1979

Meissa said:


> For some reason, I became ridiculously happy when I realized that to me, religion had always been a sham. I was sad that nearly two decades of my life had been shrouded in lies, but I was so so happy that I didn't have to live like that anymore.
> 
> In my tough times, I turn to the only person I can truly depend on: Myself. I have realized, over time, that I am--and people in general, I think, are--much stronger than we give ourselves credit for.
> 
> I admit, I am kind of forced to turn to myself because my support system isn't great. But I am lucky enough to have one good friend and a trusted therapist I can turn to with almost anything if I feel I'm out of my depth.
> 
> What some of you said about introspection being similar to a relationship with a god reminds me of a YouTube video I saw a few years ago. It's a theory by an atheist about "The Real God." He explains that the way he sees it, God is nothing more than another part of oneself. That's why God almost always agrees with you, knows you so well, and can seem so real to some people. Because it's a complex relationship, and it's real, but it's not with God. It's with yourself.
> 
> I still try to have a good relationship with myself, but now I call it what it really is.


Glad to hear that. 

I very much agree about people's relationship with god in fact being a relationship with them self, which can manifest itself as the illusion of an external entity. Such a feeling is of course very compelling.


----------



## ugh1979

TicklemeRingo said:


> Professional help/treatment for depression and anxiety.
> 
> (and family)


Agreed. There are good secular support structures for those who need it for anyone with access to family/friends/health services/the internet/many books.


----------



## ugh1979

the collector said:


> I *STRONGLY* suggest you stay the h3ll outta these agnostic/atheist forums..or you will be converted.It happened to me.I am *dead serious* youngin.Some aspects of SAS are pure poison.Be careful how much time you spend on some of the forum sections like this one and the ones about sex and virginity.They can really F up your mind.


One person's poison is another's antidote. 

Are you genuinely bitter that you ended up deconverting?


----------



## TicklemeRingo

ugh1979 said:


> Agreed. There are good secular support structures for those who need it for anyone with access to family/friends/health services/the internet/many books.


True. Sadly it's not always the case everywhere though. I'm lucky to live in a place where the state provides mental health care services.


----------



## ugh1979

TicklemeRingo said:


> True. Sadly it's not always the case everywhere though. I'm lucky to live in a place where the state provides mental health care services.


Likewise.

I can appreciate why poor countries have such high rates of religion since they have no secular welfare system. (That's one reason)


----------



## forgetmylife

nothing happens! lol
literally nothing...

you can turn to whoever you'd like that's whats so great about life...

anyone at their "weakest" is probably doubting god (if they're theistic) and contemplating, if not attempting, suicide. if you've never experienced this then you've probably never been at your "weakest"


----------



## the collector

ugh1979 said:


> One person's poison is another's antidote.
> 
> Are you genuinely bitter that you ended up deconverting?


ask me during armageddon...........


----------



## peachypeach

the collector said:


> I *STRONGLY* suggest you stay the h3ll outta these agnostic/atheist forums..or you will be converted.It happened to me.I am *dead serious* youngin.Some aspects of SAS are pure poison.Be careful how much time you spend on some of the forum sections like this one and the ones about sex and virginity.They can really F up your mind.


If someone can get converted just by these forums then, their faith was weak to begin with and God doesn't need anyways fake belief, be rational or lose. It's a choice to make. No one should follow God blindly, but if you keep rejecting God in an ill manner, it won't be in any souls favor.

But God is most forgiving. Words to keep in mind, don't be so quick to judge God is fake through emotions atheists. I know you guys are smart, just a word or two from me.


----------



## ugh1979

peachypeach said:


> If someone can get converted just by these forums then, their faith was weak to begin with and God doesn't need anyways fake belief, be rational or lose. It's a choice to make. No one should follow God blindly, but if you keep rejecting God in an ill manner, it won't be in any souls favor.
> 
> But God is most forgiving. Words to keep in mind, don't be so quick to judge God is fake through emotions atheists. I know you guys are smart, just a word or two from me.


Is English your first language?


----------



## Teflondon

Jack Daniels usually. Not proud of it but whatever gets you through the day.


----------



## 3r10n

Ruch247 said:


> When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around?


Beer


----------



## TabbyTab

I usually turn to music or myself And just try to figure things out.


----------



## TabbyTab

peachypeach said:


> If someone can get converted just by these forums then, their faith was weak to begin with and God doesn't need anyways fake belief, be rational or lose. It's a choice to make. No one should follow God blindly, but if you keep rejecting God in an ill manner, it won't be in any souls favor.
> 
> But God is most forgiving. Words to keep in mind, don't be so quick to judge God is fake through emotions atheists. I know you guys are smart, just a word or two from me.


u lost?


----------



## peachypeach

TabbyTab said:


> u lost?


U judgmental of me?


----------



## TabbyTab

peachypeach said:


> U judgmental of me?


No I just find it odd you would say something like that in these threads.


----------



## peachypeach

TabbyTab said:


> No I just find it odd you would say something like that in these threads.


I do what I do carry on


----------



## TabbyTab

peachypeach said:


> I do what I do carry on


Ok


----------



## GGTFM

I'd rather have believable hope than false hope. And I was alone my entire life till I found this website and met my friend on here so I guess you could say I turn to the Internet. I also turn to music.


----------



## markwalters2

I have other imaginary friends.


----------



## Paul

If I were sufficiently weak and hopeless for a significant length of time, I might try to join a religion. I can see the appeal of supernatural hope and I don't begrudge anyone for reaching for it. I'm doubtful that I'd be able to believe in any god, my mind doesn't work that way so it'd take a lot of mental reprogramming, but I'd try if I had to. Hopefully no situation that desperate will ever arise for me, and I'm sorry for those experiencing it.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Adam Savage (Mythbusters)


----------



## flytatoe

personally i turn to myself. when im feeling my weakest i reflect on why i feel that way. i figure out if theres things i cant do to prevent myself from feeling like that again in the future. 
i turn to nature. i walk in silence. in a park or the woods. i turn to productive activities. i do the things im good at and improve on the things i failed at. 

you dont need outside influences when the things thats happening is on the inside


----------



## Liverpool1993

You could say that if you do recover from a mental illness, it was all your god's work from praying etc. and not yours which could be pretty disheartening to think it wasn't *your* strength but your god's. 

As an atheist, when I recover from this mental illness, I will know it was all down to me and my strength, without having to rely on an imaginary man in the sky to help me.


----------



## tonyhd71

I don't turn to anybody, because I have nobody to turn to. That's what makes things worse. I'm trapped with all my problems and all I have is my myself, I don't have anybody to turn to.

Im in that situation that you speak of right now. Things are dark, my future looks empty, sad, pointless. Everything I ever dreamed of is slipping away. I'm drowining in loneliness. Depression is killing me. And I have nobody to turn to.

I know what you are thinking. "Poor atheists have nobody to turn to." 

Yes its sad. But I'm not going to seek support from a fairy tale. I stopped believing in that a long time ago. I'm not going to cling on false hopes from an imaginary figure.


----------



## mwyatt8

Family.
Loved ones.
Your support system. 
Drugs. 
Reading, hobbies, mindless entertainment, movies.
Long bouts of depression/loneliness - suicide? 
I mean - I don't really know what you're looking for here. 
Having something be truthful just because it's comforting doesn't work.
Truth isn't about comfort it's about reality. 
Does it suck? Yeah.


----------



## rainynights

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. *Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then?* My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


Uhh I guess religious people have artificial happiness but uhhh atheists take a more realistic approach.

we don't do anything about it. We just live life


----------



## rainynights

the collector said:


> I *STRONGLY* suggest you stay the h3ll outta these agnostic/atheist forums..or you will be converted.It happened to me.I am *dead serious* youngin.Some aspects of SAS are pure poison.Be careful how much time you spend on some of the forum sections like this one and the ones about sex and virginity.They can really F up your mind.


How are these forums poison lol. Your mother that brought u up religious is poison. Atheists just take a realistic approach and you're just pissed off because you realized how much bs every religion is.


----------



## Znuffle

VincentAdultman said:


>


Hey scotty  .............. Jesus man!

NAAAAAAAAAAAANANANANANA NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH <3

Priceless.. and then again.. the most genious **** ever


----------



## Tarantula152

*In low times I turn to my friends, family or my idols that I've looked up to through-out my life. I don't need a higher being to help me get through things. I prefer actual people instead. They are my god(s).*


----------



## Shadowmoses1

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


I turn to my friends. 
The ones that actually do help.
Or on here 
You simply don't need to believe in god to feel better.
That doesn't work that way.
If I did believe in god, it still wouldn't help.
So yeah.
Believing in some force that doesn't exist to me doesn't seem to help. To us atheists it seems silly because of our way of thinking 
We can turn to different things to help us.
Not a god or anything like that, not sure if you knew this or not but there are different things to turn to in a time of need


----------



## RelativelyMe

There are loads of habits and interests that help me through despair.

1) Music. With today's technology you can access any music to fit your mood. Personally there is some music that makes me powerful in my despair. The ability to overcome my depression at times.

2) Friends and Girlfriend. There is nothing quite like being raw, emotional and honest with a loved one. Makes me feel like there is nothing to be socially anxious about because they accept me regardless of my weaknesses and self perceived inadequacy.

3) Philosophy and Literature are always humbling, inspiring and reflective

4) Meditation is calming

5) Therapy is helpful

6) Reflecting on my progress and the realization I've gone through abysses before and I'll get through this one


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Ruch247 said:


> When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around?


Well i prayed and prayed and prayed, cried and cried and cried, but nothing happened. So i decided i'd rather have no hope, than have false hope.


----------



## Shadowmoses1

pouria19 said:


> Well i prayed and prayed and prayed, cried and cried and cried, but nothing happened. So i decided i'd rather have no hope, than have false hope.


Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Cyzygy

So you can turn to an n number of different imaginary friends in the sky - if that's what gives you peace. I personally don't see any issues turning to an imaginary being - if it helps you to feel better. Good thing about being an atheist, is you can choose your own 'go to' thing that gives you peace. It can be science, art, experience of others, friends, family, partner, or simply a good book. For me personally, I turn to music and my family whenever I feel hopeless or crappy.


----------



## ShadowWraith

What happens is whatever happens. You're allowed to feel pain and suffering, you know.


----------



## Common Misconception

Ruch247 said:


> Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then?


If nothing made me happy, I would try to look for new things that make me happy and hopeful.



Ruch247 said:


> When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around?


I turn to myself, and seek comfort from myself and friends/family. 
I used to wish that things in my life would change or improve, and of course, nothing changed. So I starting to actively work on improving my life, and my circumstances. Things went much better after I did the latter and not the former.


----------



## Blag

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


I play a game, i talk to my parents, i watch a movie, if none of these work, i visit these forums, that generally has always worked.


----------



## Tarantula152

*That is the best part about being an Atheist. It makes you very strong mentally.

I've been at my lowest and I've found that time heals all wounds and eventually I will get over it and move through it or set it aside.*


----------



## kageri

> When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around?


Myself. More specifically my damn stubborn attitude and my desire to take apart problems for fixing. I may break down and cry sometimes but eventually I pick myself back up, I troubleshoot the problem, and I try again. And again. And again. It doesn't even matter if you put something else in the picture. No matter how many people are around me I stand alone. I always will. No one understands my problems and no one can be there every time I have a bad day so I save myself. Don't people say "god helps those who help themselves" well what if all you needed was to help yourself?


----------



## jackgates

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


Actually it's not a lot different than with you. I also talk to friends, listen some music, forums, movies, fitness. Stuff like that. Those labels are dividing us too much. Except about god, atheists and theists, we are still like 99,99999% basically the same. Religious or not doesn't make a person any different, so I do like you do when I need help. I pray too, it's basically talking with myself, the only difference is that you believe someone is listening hearing you. And if someone answers you think it's god, I think it's my intuition (subconscious mind).

A lot of my best friends are very religious, so I have discovered, there isn't any differences between us.


----------



## Hollylovesmusic

I think Christians put too much emphasis on the emotional state of belief rather than the spiritual enlightement one seeks and sometimes acquires in believing or not believing in a superior deity and/or creator of life. Their initial reasoning to why people do not adhere to the same concepts and preceptions of God as they do is "they are so sad and have such sorrow in their lives". Why do you conclude this is the case? In heinsight, we are all accountable for our own actions and for how our lives become. If a person has a will and inner strength that is powerful and unwavering, there is not need for a third party supernatural "helper". It's called common sense and people use it and have it.


----------



## Choci Loni

Personally I try to find comfort in the small things in life.
God is just one of many things I don't believe in. I also don't believe in the flow of time or that individual consciousnesses travel through it. I don't believe in an essential concept of self, and I don't believe in libertarian free will. 

It makes me feel at ease when I remind myself of these things.


----------



## ugh1979

Hollylovesmusic said:


> I think Christians put too much emphasis on the emotional state of belief rather than the spiritual enlightement one seeks and sometimes acquires in believing or not believing in a superior deity and/or creator of life. Their initial reasoning to why people do not adhere to the same concepts and preceptions of God as they do is "they are so sad and have such sorrow in their lives". Why do you conclude this is the case? In heinsight, we are all accountable for our own actions and for how our lives become. If a person has a will and inner strength that is powerful and unwavering, there is not need for a third party supernatural "helper". It's called common sense and people use it and have it.


Exactly. I believe this is in a large part why religiosity is low in many countries with the highest standards of living, as the "safety net/comfort blanket" of religion is simply no longer required. Most people in countries with the lowest standards of living clearly need that "safety net/comfort blanket" far more.


----------



## asittingducky

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


understand us guys better? dude come on now...

Anyways, there's this urge in the human psyche to create personification for natural disasters. Humans always look for a living person/creature to explain the seasons, fire, air, water, earth, their own trials and tribulations, etc. For instance, in many myths (which the bible basically cuts up and pastes together) many catastrophes and historical events were said to be caused by quarelling gods. With atheists, instead of pretending there is a 'father' up in the sky caring about us, atheists just prefer to face reality as it is. At this point I don't even get superstitious anymore. I just curse if something is bad until I can calm down and focus on more solution-orientated thinking.


----------



## Ntln

No one.

I'm not going to lie, part of me wants to believe that I have some sort of special destiny waiting for me. But mostly, I just accept it. You don't think about it as much as you'd think. I think not having a deity to go to for "support" helps with personal development, rather than hindering it. It teaches you to not dwell on the issue as much, and let it go. For example, lately, I've been in one of the worst situations of my life. Yes, I have no deity to turn to. But lacking that option, it has pushed me towards finding an actual solution to my problem, and trying to improve my social life, rather than just sit, pray and hope for things to get better on their own. Yes, you have to swallow a lot, and it takes a lot of getting used to and is not easy for everyone, but in the end, I think it's good for you.


----------



## bfs

The simple answer is NO ONE. The complex answer is people around you/yourself.

The problem I have with theists(Not that I want a debate here) is that it's partly a safety net. It is fantastic to know someone is there who "has" your back for some type of support system. The mere thought of NOT having that haunts you so you have this guy here to wash that fear away, rather than tackling that. Whether you believe in god or not, he isn't going to do anything for you. You have to do it yourself. 

And I know some people do need that safety net or they feel hopeless. But avoiding that feeling is no reason to believe in god. (Not saying that's why you're religious.)


----------



## TheDigitalMan

I always have something that gives me hope. I don't have many friends, but the ones I do have are the best friends anyone could hope for and I hope everyone is able to find friends like that. I also find hope and inspiration in Neil DeGrasse Tyson's words, like how all of the matter that makes up our bodies and our minds was created inside of a star and that we're a way for the universe to know itself.


----------



## Terranaut

It does not compute. Life is what it is. I don't default to begging an imaginary friend or god to customize my reality for me. If 6 millions "chosen people" were allowed to be starved and gassed, that's enough evidence for me that rattling off a bunch of mumbo jumbo to someone's made-up deity isn't suddenly gonna work just for me. Reality is enough. You have to trust in yourself.


----------



## Sacrieur

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


Read this and you may understand more about what I do when I'm stressed. I actually cut myself off from the world, become reclusive, and dive into myself. Unhealthy? Eh, not in my opinion. It's just a coping mechanism. I end up coming back stronger, having destructed my psyche and reconstructed it in a way to better deal with the stress.

That said, that will only happen if you manage to "break" me. That's much easier said than done. That enormous willpower the type eights possess; it's like you have an endless well of strength. I can go on under constant intense and stressful conditions for a year or more before I may finally succumb.

Under pressure, we'll become more confrontational as we draw out our will and warp it around us as a shield. Then we direct it at whatever is threatening us with enormous focus. Pity the man who draws a type eight's ire, because he will face an enemy that won't quit, won't falter, and won't stop until he's bleeding and begging for mercy.

I may be a Buddhist but this is not a Buddhist answer; it's how I have always been. It's probably not likely to find a type eight that finds comfort in submitting to a higher being. To us, that isn't comforting, _it's hell_.


----------



## Pessoa

Hollylovesmusic said:


> we are all accountable for our own actions and for how our lives become.


Are we? The idea of free will seems impossible without a belief in the soul, and the idea of a soul is such a shabby concept. Do atheists belive in free will?


----------



## HellCell

When I'm at a low point, I just brace myself and bear it. That's all I can do. God and prayer is not an acceptable means as a coping mechanism because it's simply not believable.
It just helps having a rational mind and the more unpleasant experiences I go through in life the more robust I get.
At this point the only thing I really fear is being dissected alive. Other than that I think I can handle life pretty well.


----------



## Dilweedle

I do the same thing I did when I was a christian, I just isolate myself and do whatever I need to distract myself until the mood passes. The difference between then and now is that I don't waste time praying and expecting an imaginary friend to solve my problems for me anymore.


----------



## romeoindespair

Yeah I feel lonely sometimes where I curl up and want to die but lately I feel like I'm constanly moving foward

Just last year
-first online relationship 
-asked a girl out
-first job
-got my drivers permit finally 
-accepted myself as transgenser
-figured out for sure what I want to do
-almost have enough to move out

Its all about having goals. You can sit and sulk in your room forever (which was my life for a while) I made depression my *****


----------



## bfs

A wise man once said(I'm paraphrasing): I'm skeptical of the things I want to believe.

If what you wish to believe is really true, it should be able to take the brunt of inquisition. I think that's the problem with people of faith. With no second thought they believe whatever religion they are apart of but refuse to even question it.


----------



## Ruch247

After months of finding an answer, I think I found mine. I'd rather put my faith on a god rather on a human being, be that god a flying spaghetti monster or whatever. That's my answer.... for now.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

When I'm at my lowest, I think about how humanity is bound to die out eventually and then none of what I do or don't do will matter anymore. Specifically, I think of how the universe is expected to get too cold and barren to support life anywhere, though humanity will likely be long gone by then.


----------



## Sdistant

I turn to other people as best I can.


----------



## Insignificant Other

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


God is the source of all my problems, and I would never turn to it for help.


----------



## wmu'14

Insignificant Other said:


> God is the source of all my problems, and I would never turn to it for help.


Go on. . . . . . . . . ..


----------



## Insignificant Other

wmu'14 said:


> Go on. . . . . . . . . ..


I'm not going on for too long, because it's upsetting. But my father was very sadistic, and genuinely dangerous. But my mother couldn't leave him because Jesus forbade divorce. As you may also know, Paul commanded wives to obey their husbands. My father took full advantage of this, and commanded in a sadistic fashion. I realized from an early age that the Holy Spirit is Satan.


----------



## wmu'14

Insignificant Other said:


> I'm not going on for too long, because it's upsetting. But my father was very sadistic, and genuinely dangerous. But my mother couldn't leave him because Jesus forbade divorce. As you may also know, Paul commanded wives to obey their husbands. My father took full advantage of this, and commanded in a sadistic fashion. I realized from an early age that the Holy Spirit is Satan.


Very sad. 
Your dad is wrong.


----------



## Insignificant Other

wmu'14 said:


> Very sad.
> Your dad is wrong.


He is also very dead. People told me that he is now in heaven, so I want to make sure and go to hell. The good news is, people say it's easy to go there.


----------



## Cassoulet94

Actually there are no hell and no heaven. There is no Satan and no God either. There is just you.


----------



## eukz

Ruch247 said:


> To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around?


A therapist is always willing to listen to your problems and give you orientation. You just need to pay to them.

The creation of an imaginary friend isn't justified by a state of loneliness.


----------



## Demi Stark

Why trying to get comfort in some invisible thing in the sky when you can get immediate and very real comfort and support from people who love you on this very planet? People you can actually see and touch? And if you don't have people like that, there will always be therapists and people on the internet who are willing to listen to your story and help you. 

Still a better deal than trying to get comfort from some apparant invisible person in the sky who won't talk back to you.


----------



## ugh1979

Demi Stark said:


> Why trying to get comfort in some invisible thing in the sky when you can get immediate and very real comfort and support from people who love you on this very planet? People you can actually see and touch? And if you don't have people like that, there will always be therapists and people on the internet who are willing to listen to your story and help you.
> 
> Still a better deal than trying to get comfort from some apparant invisible person in the sky who won't talk back to you.


I agree people should seek comfort in actual beings rather than fantasy friends, but I guess I can understand the mentality of the people who like to have that imaginary friend who never disagrees with them and is "always there for them".

Their god is to all extents and purposes an extension of their own psyche, bounced off the universe and deluded perceived back as an external entity, when in fact it's a reflection of themselves.

Nobody believes in a god they disagree with. They may have issue with certain elements of religious scripture, but they tend to reinterpret them in ways that suit them so as to align their desires and beliefs with the religion they _want _to be part of and the god they _want _to believe in.


----------



## Riri11

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple.* When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to?* To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


I turn to myself, I turn to nature and the universe around me. I know that I am capable of caring of my own self.


----------



## Ruch247

Welp, I did said I'm not looking for a heated argument. I guess it doesn't apply to everyone though. Anyway if it makes you feel better join the argument.... if you dare, cause I won't. :3


----------



## Shadowsoftheworld

I turn to myself. If myself couldn't support me, then maybe suicide. I've been through the rigmarole of turning to God when I was a Christian, and NEVER did I feel any comfort. Even if there was a God, I'd never worship him anymore. He is not a nice things. What loving God would allow his so called children to die suffering, or more to the point live suffering? I'm sorry but never again.


----------



## DJAshton

The way I see things, when I've been at my weakest and had nobody to turn to I've more blamed 'God' for making me the way I am, making all the bad stuff happen to me. There comes a point where it isn't just bad luck or bad choices. Honestly I feel as though I'm being picked on. 

So instead of not believing in a 'God', I more absolutely despise, resent and hate him.


----------



## ShinigamiKai

Um, I reason out what exactly is making me unhappy and do my best to change it. I'm not really the type of person to seek comfort or hope from others. I'm fiercely self sufficient.


----------



## Findedeux

I this question is pretty interesting.

I also think that some of the answers are at least a little hostile.

It's a fair question. Studies tend to show that, on average, religious people are happier.

I think part of this is probably just some of the additional social support networks that are created through church. However, I think at least part of the appeal is that when you are in a truly horrible situation you can blindly have faith that everything will be OK. I don't say that patronizingly. Personally, it sounds appealing. 

A lot of us on here don't have the social networks that more social atheists would probably have. If you've ever found yourself in a truly desperate situation I can't see the harm in feeling better about it even if the end result does not change. It may be false hope but it still probably feels a lot better than admitting you have virtually no control over your life (at this exact moment in time) and whether everything comes crashing down around you is merely a roll of the dice.

Existentialism is scary for a reason.


----------



## ugh1979

Findedeux said:


> It's a fair question. Studies tend to show that, on average, religious people are happier.


Further investigation into that study shows that it only holds true for people who live in highly religious countries, and doesn't apply to largely secular countries.

The latter point makes sense when you consider that the vast majority of the worlds developed countries are highly irreligious but studies show they also rank as the happiest countries.

The security and stability of a country trumps religion for making it's population happy.

(Source)


----------



## Vuldoc

I don't need an imaginary thing for any help that's for sure.


----------



## Watching

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


Generally? I turn my attention to solutions. Action oriented. Slumps for me are sort of like writers block, you don't eliminate it, it's a sort of pain. You work through it. 
No god, no force, no influence, no friend, no family, no hope, no dream, no chance, no life is possible without the agency of ones self.
You can use them to shift responsibility, and that's what you are really asking about here, who do you turn to when there's no one? There's always your own self. It hasn't gone anywhere.

If you believe, that good too, it can help people with the distance they need. I personally was raised in a way that kept me apart from many influences, for or against all sides of many spectrum.

But coping with the low, that is something everyone does differently, some prey some change, some hate, some find a new thing to do, others stay paralyzed for years, some cry, some hurt, some try.
You have a lot of options to minimize suffering, the first of those is reasonable action. If it's the kind of thing you need an opinion on, maybe a bit of personal introspection is needed. 
Most of us have our answers before we ask questions in the first place, we typically don't question our pre-conceived answers though.


----------



## Findedeux

I guess it depends on how you define religious and secular. While we certainly have the separation of Church and State, we also have a population where roughly 70% believe in God.



ugh1979 said:


> Further investigation into that study shows that it only holds true for people who live in highly religious countries, and doesn't apply to largely secular countries.
> 
> The latter point makes sense when you consider that the vast majority of the worlds developed countries are highly irreligious but studies show they also rank as the happiest countries.
> 
> The security and stability of a country trumps religion for making it's population happy.
> 
> (Source)


----------



## ugh1979

Findedeux said:


> I guess it depends on how you define religious and secular. While we certainly have the separation of Church and State, we also have a population where roughly 70% believe in God.


I'm talking about levels of religiosity, not about a government being secular. The US is the odd ball when it comes to levels of religiosity in the developed world. Religiosity is much lower in most other developed countries. Bear in mind though that the US isn't one of the countries which tops the happiness rankings. It's typically North West European countries that top the tables.


----------



## Watching

The other, strange but obvious thing most people turn to is friends, or people in similar situations, but I figured it was a given that any options like that are fairly exhausted by the time you make a post about it.


----------



## SENNA

If god existed why would there be so much evil in the world, unless he's not what people make out and were just all a silly experiment.


----------



## Hylar

ugh1979 said:


> I'm talking about levels of religiosity, not about a government being secular. The US is the odd ball when it comes to levels of religiosity in the developed world. Religiosity is much lower in most other developed countries. Bear in mind though that the US isn't one of the countries which tops the happiness rankings. It's typically North West European countries that top the tables.


Apparently the top 3 happiest countries in the world are Switzerland, Denmark and Norway, and over 70% of the population in each of those countries is Christian.


----------



## ugh1979

Hylar said:


> Apparently the top 3 happiest countries in the world are Switzerland, Denmark and Norway, and over 70% of the population in each of those countries is Christian.


Putting Christian on a census form is often for traditional reasons rather than in respect to being religious.

When you look at the figures for irreligiosity you see the correlation I speak of:










Source


----------



## Hylar

ugh1979 said:


> Putting Christian on a census form is often for traditional reasons rather than in respect to being religious.


Yes, perhaps. I guess being Christian doesn't necessarily mean you are religious.


----------



## DoomTerror

Me, me and me. 
It's not a particular thing with atheists however, a lot of atheist have friends, support, family etc. 
But whenever, me, I am in a bad emotional state, I just look at the immensity of the universe by my window, and I come to the point where I feel so insignificant and primitive compared to the complexity of the real world, after all, who am I with my little problems ? 
And so, I stop worrying about unimportant things and continue to do the things, I was doing.

The beauty of music helps too.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Go work out..

seriously...

If some foiks like the OP worked their bodies the way they worked their mouths or beat the keyboard - they'd be a hell of a lot healthier.. (mentally, physically and spiritually).. christians are too damn emotional for my tastes.

step away from the damn computer and go join a gym.:serious:

if you can't do that? then just fall off the planet already, will ya'..


----------



## Black_Widow

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


Well I haven't quite made up my mind as to whether or not I'm a full blown atheist yet, but as I'm leaning pretty heavily in that direction just now will also answer here.

Parents and partner when possible. Also have done so at times with GP's from my local GP service or to internet users online at times when it comes to websites like this one or similar.


----------



## Staticnz

VincentAdultman said:


> Hey.
> 
> Nothing happens.
> 
> Nobody.


You totally summed it up.

There's nobody, nothing. Absence of things. Absence of consciousness. Dead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mattmc

I'm atheist when it comes to the existence of a celestial dictator that orchestrates wars, commands ignorance and intolerance, and promises hell on top of it all. As if the cries and terror of humanity was a sweet symphony.

I'm not atheist when it comes to the possibility of something divine or transcendent existing in nature itself. Things like hope, love, wonder, laughter... these are real and can be quite profound without any religious dogma being part of them. The beauty in life, however fleeting, is what I find sacred and inspiring.


----------



## TheWildeOne

mattmc said:


> I'm atheist when it comes to the existence of a celestial dictator that orchestrates wars, commands ignorance and intolerance, and promises hell on top of it all. As if the cries and terror of humanity was a sweet symphony.
> 
> I'm not atheist when it comes to the possibility of something divine or transcendent existing in nature itself. Things like hope, love, wonder, laughter... these are real and can be quite profound without any religious dogma being part of them. The beauty in life, however fleeting, is what I find sacred and inspiring.


I take it in that second sense, you're using "atheist" in a more metaphorical sense than the entirely-literal "disbelief in gods"? Because obviously there's no divine _entity_ - at least not a la Yahweh - in nature, at least not unless nature is that entity.

Semantics aside, I agree. While I can't turn to nature for the same kind of in-the-moment comfort with which theists can turn to a god (nor would I wish to), the beauty of life itself is in a way the most omnipresent comforter a person could want.


----------



## Ignopius

The problem main with people who say 'religion gives people hope' is while that may be very true, it's still 'false hope'. Atheists in general want the hard truth regardless if it's comfortable. They find hope in their future, friends, and small things just like anyone else. And when time comes to die many just accept their fate that this is the time. No need for false hope.


----------



## mattmc

TheWildeOne said:


> I take it in that second sense, you're using "atheist" in a more metaphorical sense than the entirely-literal "disbelief in gods"? Because obviously there's no divine _entity_ - at least not a la Yahweh - in nature, at least not unless nature is that entity.
> 
> Semantics aside, I agree. While I can't turn to nature for the same kind of in-the-moment comfort with which theists can turn to a god (nor would I wish to), the beauty of life itself is in a way the most omnipresent comforter a person could want.


Yeah. I don't believe in any kind of all powerful creator. But a transcendent aspect in nature itself, that registers in our mind, could be seen as a type of divine quality within us. It's where a lot of religion comes from. Gazing at the stars and trying to rationalize how deeply it moved them.

The world becomes no less magnificent if it wasn't designed. I can feel just as much awe at the unique expressions life has taken. Perhaps more so. Since I'm not limited by explaining or rejecting things based on if it fits into religious ideals.

A good example is Giordano Bruno. He was a man full of faith. Yet he imagined the universe was far bigger than we had thought. That it was more full of wonder than we might ever know. The church, rather than seeing that as something awe-inspiring, burned him at the stake as a heretic.

Like you said, the beauty of life itself is the most omnipresent comfort there is. The possibility you might connect with people or animals. That you could appreciate the amazing things we know or speculate on the amazing things we've yet to discover. It's not a small or empty mindset. It's absolutely bursting, to seeming infinity, with the incredible reality of nature and the cosmos.


----------



## ugh1979

mattmc said:


> I'm not atheist when it comes to the possibility of something divine or transcendent existing in nature itself. Things like hope, love, wonder, laughter... these are real and can be quite profound without any religious dogma being part of them. The beauty in life, however fleeting, is what I find sacred and inspiring.


Things like hope, love, wonder, laughter and the beauty in life are completely compatible with atheism.


----------



## ugh1979

mattmc said:


> Yeah. I don't believe in any kind of all powerful creator. But a transcendent aspect in nature itself, that registers in our mind, could be seen as a type of divine quality within us. It's where a lot of religion comes from. Gazing at the stars and trying to rationalize how deeply it moved them.
> 
> The world becomes no less magnificent if it wasn't designed. I can feel just as much awe at the unique expressions life has taken. Perhaps more so. Since I'm not limited by explaining or rejecting things based on if it fits into religious ideals.
> 
> A good example is Giordano Bruno. He was a man full of faith. Yet he imagined the universe was far bigger than we had thought. That it was more full of wonder than we might ever know. The church, rather than seeing that as something awe-inspiring, burned him at the stake as a heretic.
> 
> Like you said, the beauty of life itself is the most omnipresent comfort there is. The possibility you might connect with people or animals. That you could appreciate the amazing things we know or speculate on the amazing things we've yet to discover. It's not a small or empty mindset. It's absolutely bursting, to seeming infinity, with the incredible reality of nature and the cosmos.


I agree with all that other than calling it a type of divine quality. I'd call it a human quality, as it's us that is experiencing it. Appreciating the reality of nature and the cosmos is indeed wonderful but can be entirely secular.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

I'm Agnostic and don't really like being compared to Atheists, but I'm guessing you meant us too...

I rely on brain chemicals to keep me going. Sometimes from meds, sometimes from drugs, sometimes from exercise, sometimes from other pleasurable experiences.

Mostly stuff your God bans


----------



## ugh1979

Out of the Ashes said:


> I'm Agnostic and don't really like being compared to Atheists, but I'm guessing you meant us too...


Most atheists are also agnostic. They address different questions.

Are you a theistic agnostic or an atheistic agnostic?


----------



## Skeletra

Actually, when nobody is around, I seek support on here. Crazy right? Heh.
But if my cat is up for a snuggle, my boyfriend is home from working on the sea and not sleeping or my brother is home and not working, I go to them (if it feels appropriate).

Or I go to chocolate, video games, music or movies.

Not an atheist btw. I've just never gone to religious figures unless I've felt like I might be about to die or something.


----------



## mattmc

Atheism definitely can have all those things. What I meant is that, personally, the title of atheist may not quite fit me.

Maybe the term areligious is more appropriate for the way I see the world. There is no deity I need to believe in, that made the world, and religion is blatantly man-made and overwhelmingly toxic.

But I'm open to the abstract, like spirits, or beliefs such as the divine within nature itself. The possibility of some sort of "other" or that life is more than we plainly see. It's just a shame humans have used and abused such notions to destroy each other, and to a degree, themselves.


----------



## ugh1979

mattmc said:


> Atheism definitely can have all those things. What I meant is that, personally, the title of atheist may not quite fit me.
> 
> Maybe the term areligious is more appropriate for the way I see the world. There is no deity I need to believe in, that made the world, and religion is blatantly man-made and overwhelmingly toxic.
> 
> But I'm open to the abstract, like spirits, or beliefs such as the divine within nature itself. The possibility of some sort of "other" or that life is more than we plainly see. It's just a shame humans have used and abused such notions to destroy each other, and to a degree, themselves.


The fact you say there is no deity you need to believe in suggests you are in addition to all your other beliefs and disbeliefs, an atheist. It's not a term that has to define you though. It's just one of many belief related labels people can have.


----------



## Out of the Ashes

What if you believe that god (small g) is the first cause, and is in everything we experience, even time and space, and ourselves? Not exactly a deity. Not exactly not.

Basically Pantheism.


----------



## ugh1979

Out of the Ashes said:


> What if you believe that god (small g) is the first cause, and is in everything we experience, even time and space, and ourselves? Not exactly a deity. Not exactly not.
> 
> Basically Pantheism.


Pantheism is a funny one, as it can either be considered the exact opposite of atheism (i.e. everything is god), or can be considered the same thing most atheists believe but just uses the word god rather than universe.


----------



## Nilufar

I am not a complete atheist, I am actually a pretty spiritual person, but I have my own view on many things. Doing good deeds is a prayer for me. Being a volunteer in the center for the needy, buying a lunch for a homeless person or helping an old person to carry her/his shopping at home. All that helped me to feel better when I was depressed or in despair. You don't need to be rich to do good deeds. If you have nothing to give, give your time.


----------



## Staticnz

The universe is indifferent to what you believe will happen, or what a book says, or anything mankind has ever done or thought or accomplished or created. It's irrelevant. It has no bearing whatsoever on anything.

You die.

THAT'S IT. You are DEAD. Nothing to do with Jesus or any random stuff we made up has any impact on it. zero. nill. Nada.

But it's nice to believe in random stuff while you are still living perhaps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KeeperOfSecrets

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian.


Hey, Christian. It's me, a Buddhist AND atheist! (I'm just a mixed-bag of fun! Or something.) :smile2:



Ruch247 said:


> Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then?


I feel sadness like every other human being. Then I start looking for ways to feel better.



Ruch247 said:


> When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around?


I look at myself inwardly and try to pinpoint the direct cause of my sadness. Oftentimes we misinterperate the root cause of what's making us unhappy. Figuring that out can often make me feel better. If I need to chill for a bit to calm down a favorite book, some music or watching something I like can help a lot. So does meditation.


----------



## Depo

Ruch247 said:


> When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around?


To no one... I'd have more probabilities of getting help from a random stranger than from something that doesn't even exist. So if I have no one to turn to, I just hang in there. I don't want any false hope and I don't want to beg for any help.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

I go shopping.


----------



## Search

Such a point is great for discovering Self and Unlearning all that has kept us for ourselves. From there, no hope, no professed guilt, nor promise of eternal life (& hell) are required. All systems of belief are quickly shed. To the disgust of the system; fresh air seems to then be enough. 

Of course it's great nations under God that place taxes on water and food to ensure people are enslaved. It's even illegal to be homeless in many states. Here in Australia it pretty much is. Soon there will be a tax for fresh air. 

At such a point, people are content to breath what air there is, drink from public taps and eat whatever scraps. You would be surprised at just how much freedom can be had when reaching such a place. 

Sorrow you say? Nothing is as sorrowful as someone who just lost their religion. But that too, presents you with your own opportunity to discover what real freedom - and compassion is.


----------



## CoreyX

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


I turn to myself because ultimately I'll be the only one to fix any situation I find myself in. When I'm feeling worthless, helpless, or alone, or whatever. I think about all of the millions of my ancestors who had to struggle with the same types of things I struggle with to eventually result in me and my existence. It's spectacular, and tragic at the same time, but it's reality. The little bits of happy I have after thinking about this, make me feel unbelievably grateful for being able to experience them.


----------



## BloodyB

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


I can respect that you want 2 ask a question and for it not 2 be taken the wrong way, a question is simply a question. I have people getting mad at me for misunderstanding my questions and thinking i'm trying 2 start an argument. For me being atheist is a bit more simple than it may be for other. I just don't believe that god or the devil exist because it can't be proven and evolution can be proven. That being said when i use 2 feel down i had no need 2 turn and look 2 a higher power or pray. I basically have shut down emotionally. The only feelings i can feel are anger. I can't even remember the last time i cried. No matter what happens i don't feel sad even though i know i should. I don't even feel physical pain any more. Well, that isn't quite true. I just don't feel it as much as i should. If something should really hurt it just feels like a pinch. For me living life is simple because i'm not really human any more. That may not make sense but that is how i am.


----------



## komorikun

Mommy, mommmy, mommmy. My dead mommy.


----------



## 3Haney

When I have an question or concern, I'll either consult a friend, family member or I will turn to Google for guidance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## regimes

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


i don't remember if i've replied to this thread before BUT if something is wrong, i have my family, my friends, google. i've developed coping and self-care skills while dealing with depression like writing in a journal or cleaning or yoga that will help me feel better, calm down, and look at the situation with a fresh perspective. at the very worst, i'll seek out help from a therapist or doctor or gov't agency.

but if i have nothing to live for, i'll go out and find something.


----------



## gopherinferno

i take comfort in the fact that everything is meaningless and chaotic and random. makes me feel like less of a failure. it puts less pressure on me to have order or purpose in my life.


----------



## UltraShy

*My Confused Brother*

After our mother's death, where she got last rites because Bob felt she'd want it that way. I told him how I wanted to die and asked him how he wanted to die. Being next of kin, we'd be the one's making such decisions.

As for last rights, he said "I'll have to think about that." He won't clearly state what he is; such that I'm not sure he even know.

I told he that I don't want to be recessitated (which breaks ribs and leaves you severely bruised) even when done by professionals. I told him that I refuse all forms of life support, wanting only painkillers & sedatives. I told him NO to last rites, saying I lived an Atheist and I wanted to die an Atheist. If I finally given a way out, I don't want to be dragged back into this world. If my brother orders such, when I recover I'll beat him till he's a bloody mess who understand that I mean what I say.


----------



## moodymoo995

When things get bad I learn to have to pick myself up and I get a great sense of achievement through this


----------



## Roberto

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


When I am scared, when I am in fear. I pray. I will also say that if I lost somebody close to me to death I would want to believe that they lived on and I would see them again. I don't take comfort in a meaningless existence like some people, but I respect that it might be a possibility. I am human and I was raised religious. My grandma taught me how to pray. I had a really unstable childhood and I was a fearful kid - always worrying about stuff and thinking. I asked her questions about heaven and when god was born. Nothing about it ever made sense, it scared me, and that actually was compounded by a lot of religious nut balls, a-holes, hypocrites and criminals who entered my young my life. I'm a down to earth person who thinks too much and these people have tried to fly ball me into their delusional tongue-talking insanity. Excuse me if I am a little biased against Christianity at times. I accept that not understanding how God always was could just be a limitation of my human understanding. It's a mistake not to consider the limitations of our ability to perceive and think in a reality that makes no sense. Who the hell knows? Even if you're a Richard Dawkins type, it's pretty boring to limit your ideas to evidence. I think the main and most relevant argument between atheists and theists is grounded on the people (from royalty to terrorists, to backwater cult leaders) in history and onto today who committed atrocities in the name of god, or denounced art, sexuality and genius to bolster their self-minded sense of grace and protect their stubborn ignorance in the face of new information. If you met me and we got into this conversation I would want you to understand where I'm coming from as far as not being a devout religious person.


----------



## One Armed Scissor

If I am at my weakest, my mind turns towards my family - my wife, mother, father. Even my beloved dog. They are real and their feelings for me are real. There's a connection there that comforts more than any superstition or deity.


----------



## surviving

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


Honest, when things are weakest and I feel hopeless, I turn to time. I realize I'm just going throughs some **** and I should just feel the feeling pass. Of course, I'm not depressed or anything so those types of feelings don't really linger for me.

I seek comfort in music and I hope on myself. I realized through the years what inspires me is planning to do better, planning for the future. Something about making things concrete helps me see that is a brighter tomorrow.

I understand not everyone is like this. Especially with people with depression, they might find it impossible to break out of feeling miserable everyday. In this case, I think it is necessary to either be on drugs, or find a therapy, and develop coping methods and good habits to overcome those moments

Plus, there's a lot of ways to seek comfort: probably something as simple as a cup of tea, watching a movie, taking a walk, LoL. I know for a long time, I seek comfort in my daydreams, where I would take hours from a day to play out fantasy, and even through I knew it was fake, it was a lot of fun to just forget the world I was in and be in another where I didn't have so many problems.

Please keep in mind that I am only sharing from my personal experience.


----------



## sixtiesqueen

Art.


----------



## Midnight Fool

Ruch247 said:


> When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around?


I just face reality as it is. It's a scary and depressing concept to think that there really isn't anything out there that worries about me or thinks about me when I'm hanging on by a thread, but like a child who finally stops sleeping with a night light, I eventually didn't need any help to face my fear of the dark, empty reality that is life.

That's not to say that I consider those who rely on spiritual strength to be children who can't face reality on their own. Every person is entitled to their own beliefs. And if it makes them happy, that's all that matters. I don't see myself as superior in any way.

I've just learned to accept that nobody is going to help me but myself when everything falls apart. That's just how my life is.


----------



## fishesfishesfishes

As a former catholic, I can understand why you're curious. I used to wonder the same thing, and now that I am atheist it is much much clearer. I understand how praying whenever you have a problem can clear your head and make solving your problem easier, but I can do that just fine without getting on my knees. In my opinion, I feel better when I depend on myself to solve my problems instead of someone who you telepathically communicate one-sidedly with. And they don't give you a clear answer. It's all a matter of independence and self-belief.


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

Depends on my mood. Sometimes i turn to my family and friends, if i'm not comfortable socializing (which is most of the time) i try to keep my mind busy with other things. It would be pretty cool if i could find comfort in some kinds of imaginary friends, but (un)fortunately that's not how my brain works.


----------



## NotTheBest456

Uh, I don't turn to anybody mostly because it's not up to them to help me. I have to help myself. That's kind of the point, ya know? Not turning to any "higher power".


----------



## NotTheBest456

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


I don't like depending on other people, and I feel like I need to be the one who picks myself up, if I'm just looking for comfort or something I'll go out and do something that I like doing.


----------



## SneekySnee

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


I don't think of atheism as something that makes depression more difficult to cope with. It is science and psychological understanding that cheers me up. I'm not saying a Christian cannot have psychological understanding, i'm just saying i feel as though religion is not necessary for happiness. It may sound weird to say science can cheer you up but psychology is a field of science and understanding that your negative feelings are due to brain chemicals rather than being necessarily due to you being an unworthwhile person. If you study the human brain you find that feeling hopeless is not a sign that you are weak and it is something that can usually be dealt with in the modern world.


----------



## The Starry night

Its sucks thinking you will die and thats it. :/


----------



## NeverOddOrEven

No, it doesn't. It makes you value, enjoy life even more and making the best of it by accepting the fact that it's the only one you've got without deluding yourself about going heaven or hell. I bet you all think you're going to heaven though.


----------



## eukz

NeverOddOrEven said:


> No, it doesn't. It makes you value, enjoy life even more and making the best of it by accepting the fact that it's the only one you've got without deluding yourself about going heaven or hell. I bet you all think you're going to heaven though.


Well put. This whole ego trip resulting from most of religions and superstitions needs to stop.


----------



## ugh1979

SneekySnee said:


> I don't think of atheism as something that makes depression more difficult to cope with. It is science and psychological understanding that cheers me up. I'm not saying a Christian cannot have psychological understanding, i'm just saying i feel as though religion is not necessary for happiness. It may sound weird to say science can cheer you up but psychology is a field of science and understanding that your negative feelings are due to brain chemicals rather than being necessarily due to you being an unworthwhile person. If you study the human brain you find that feeling hopeless is not a sign that you are weak and it is something that can usually be dealt with in the modern world.


Exactly. I think rationalising yourself out of depression is better than using the crutch of some supernatural concept.


----------



## muirmuir

I have hobbies. I play the piano for comfort; I do a little (secular) meditating; I read; I go on the internet; I exercise; play video games; I'm lucky enough to have a boyfriend, so that helps; I do all kind of things; I've just never found religion to be particularly comforting, sometimes it even cause more anxiety and self-doubt (for me), so I just don't practice it. It just doesn't work for me.


----------



## ManicXenophobe

The Starry night said:


> Its sucks thinking you will die and thats it. :/


on the contrary, it makes everything more meaningful. If you were magically transported outside the realm of spatio-temporality when you died, and lived forever, then your life here really has no value.


----------



## 740585

ManicXenophobe said:


> on the contrary, it makes everything more meaningful. If you were magically transported outside the realm of spatio-temporality when you died, and lived forever, then your life here really has no value.


I agree, the fact that life is finite is what makes it meaningful. Most importantly it's what you as an individual makes of it. Life will mean something different to each person.


----------



## Search

OP:


> Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around?


Why is it that such a belief system requires people to be at their lowest point in order for that system to thrive? Perhaps because it's a point where people are most vulnerable to such forms of control.

Not all of us require reaching such a point in order to reach out. Once you come to understand that we all have the power within us, and always have; such teachings that require rock bottom are then exposed as nothing more than the catalyst to such pain that the OP/Believer focuses upon.

Find our more @:





Thank You for your question. Great opportunity to expose the truth and find out more for ourselves.


----------



## The Starry night

ManicXenophobe said:


> on the contrary, it makes everything more meaningful. If you were magically transported outside the realm of spatio-temporality when you died, and lived forever, then your life here really has no value.


Right, so it would suck to know this is it? Gotta be a better place. : (


----------



## NuthinSimple

Well, i personally turn to focus on solving the problem.


----------



## eukz

The Starry night said:


> Right, so it would suck to know this is it? Gotta be a better place. : (


First world problem.


----------



## nubly

The Starry night said:


> Right, so it would suck to know this is it? Gotta be a better place. : (


H
There is, in the arms of my gf.


----------



## StephCurry

When I can't cope with immense distress I resort to substances such as alcohol.


----------



## The Starry night

chefcurry said:


> When I can't cope with immense distress I resort to substances such as alcohol.


Thats bad.:serious:


----------



## Orbiter

gopherinferno said:


> i take comfort in the fact that everything is meaningless and chaotic and random. makes me feel like less of a failure. it puts less pressure on me to have order or purpose in my life.


Sorry for replying on a months old post but I just have to say that I like your comment very much.
Made me feel a bit better. :smile2:


----------



## eukz

^I agree with that too. Pretty wise comment.


----------



## StephCurry

The Starry night said:


> Thats bad.:serious:


I know. But I have no alternative. :frown2:


----------



## theotherone

Problem is nobody asks the 2nd question. And if you don't know the 2nd question yourself... then you accept the reality around you as is and never question again. That's the problem with the world.

*it is arrogant in a sense.*

I look at it like a teacher to student. Not everyone in this world will teach in fact very few can.... no matter if it's a believer or nonbeliever. If you aren't willing to think, that's on you.


----------



## ugh1979

theotherone said:


> Problem is nobody asks the 2nd question. And if you don't know the 2nd question yourself... then you accept the reality around you as is and never question again. That's the problem with the world.
> 
> *it is arrogant in a sense.*
> 
> I look at it like a teacher to student. Not everyone in this world will teach in fact very few can.... no matter if it's a believer or nonbeliever. If you aren't willing to think, that's on you.


Indeed. We should always keep questioning and establishing better answers to our questions about reality. That's why it's wrong to believe in the archaic stagnant 'answers' in scripture.


----------



## tooljunkie

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


Im strong enough to look within myself, draw upon my inner strength and eventually get myself together. 
If there's nobody around I'm sure not going to look for some invisible man. One can always call family, friends or get therapy. Plenty of people without religion have been at rock bottom with no support and pull themselves up and people with religion have hit rock bottom and never recovered, it's called being human. Yes, people succeed with and without religion.

Now what I'd like to understand is how you can believe in something no one has ever seen or proven? How about ALIENS and GHOSTS.
You probably think those two are so ridiculous huh? How could anyone be so naive to believe in those obvious made up invisible things? After all, no one has ever seen or have any proof other than stories that they exist.

How do you explain all the other religions who believe just as strongly as you do that theirs is the only real god or religion. This is what you were taught, no one ever proved it to you. It's based on fear.

How do you guys keep your head in the sand on proven science? FEAR! They say faith just to shut you up because they can't prove anything?
You know the whole story of the first creatures god created I'm sure, but dinosaur bones are older than any human bones ever found and by millions of years?
Your bible is based on the earth being 6000 years old or something like that and yet we have fossils, bones and carbon dating of landscape that are millions of years old. Adam and Eve did not walk among dinosaurs.

How can you not question that? Are you that afraid of the unknown? I could go on and on about how rediculous those stories in the bible are. A murderous god? Because humans disappointed him? Well didn't he foresee that we would disappoint him before he created us? I mean, he is the ever knowing supreme right? What, is he playing some kind of game then?

What in the past could have disappointed him more than the disappointments of present mankind and the last 700 years or so for him to want to drown everyone in cold blood but not now? Noah's ark? He was able to get all those natural predators and prey together on that ark without them going after one another?

Did the human race start over again with Noah and his family? Why not wipe out all creatures and just start over and get it right this time? He built a universe in 7 days, surely he could have blinked and had an ark sitting right there instead of having Noah who had no ship building skills or tools take on the unbelievable task of building one himself that's big enough to house all those animals and keep them away from each other.

He creates a hitman Samson with super human strength in his hair to murder a group of people? 
Cain and Able were kids of Adam and Eve. Where did their wives come from? Was there some insest going on? Are we all inbred? The bible stories don't fit.

He's all powerful and has divine control but he had to send his son to be murdrerd so our sins could be forgiven? He couldn't just forgive us? 
A pregnant woman who never had sex? Women, try using that one on your fiancé.

These are stories that were made up by primitive people who knew no better. They probably heard thunder and saw lightning spark fires or something and felt they were being attacked and punished by some invisible being in the sky, so they made up something to worship for protection. Along the centuries people wrote and told stories that ultimately found their way in the bible and other religous books. Something like that is probably how it came about. And this happened all over the world by primitive humans which explains why there's so many different religions.

If we're not careful, thousands of years from now jack and Jill, Humpty Dumpty and Dr, Suess might become stories that really happened.

I think we should be the ones questioning and trying to understand you better. Or maybe you should be trying to understand yourself better instead of us non believers. How can you be so blind?

FEAR. PUNISHMENT. CONTROLLING. CRUEL. MEAN. EVIL. NUTS. That is religion.


----------



## fannie

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


I am agnostic but have a very firm belief in respect and philosophy-many teachings I read of Buddhist faith are extremely helpful to me in knowing strength but can see a parallel in most theology I've read. Personally, I meditate at times and use focal words with breathing if there are more difficult times. But in all honesty, when I have felt as my Christian friends have told me they feel when they use their faith, I surround myself with the thought of the universe. Stars, planets, everything that surrounds us and understand it's very large. It has always been difficult for me to believe in God and the biblical teachings as well as the limits I think are put on the actual translations. I am fascinated more with the history and scientific views more then beliefs. I can feel down, depressed and have had my share of times when I needed to understand life. I don't have faith in anything in these times but the fact that I live the moment and be logical of how that moment and the ones in the next future work. I believe in Karma but not motivation or prayer for wants or reward.

I hope that can help you understand a little more. I deeply respect everyone's beliefs and am even curious about the reasons, etc. I only ever ask the same in return.


----------



## theotherone

ugh1979 said:


> Indeed. We should always keep questioning and establishing better answers to our questions about reality. That's why it's wrong to believe in the archaic stagnant 'answers' in scripture.


The fact that you can't wrap your head around the point I made even shows how strict disciplined you are with denying all possibilities.

Sad, regardless of absolute truth.


----------



## ugh1979

theotherone said:


> The fact that you can't wrap your head around the point I made even shows how strict disciplined you are with denying all possibilities.
> 
> Sad, regardless of absolute truth.


How did you interpret me agreeing with you that we should always keep questioning and seeking better answers about reality with me being a proponent of denying all possibilities?

I'm open to all possibilities, but they need to have merit. It would be foolish to advocate the possibility of something which has no merit.

If you don't think I've understood, can you clarify what you meant when you said the problem with the world was people accepting reality (at face value) and not questioning it?


----------



## 629753

In the hope that if i work for it everything will get better. Believe me dude, it works!


----------



## Marre

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


If I'm facing that position, I have two options. Either I can sit and think of every single thing that is making me feel hopeless, which undoubtably will lead to depression, anxiety and overall mental illness. This is not the better option of the two, obviously.

The better option is to look reality in the face and say to yourself "Okay, right now I feel completely hopeless. WHY am I feeling so hopeless, and what can I do to change my situation? How would I want my life to look like, what kind of person do I want to be? And what are the things that I am able to do everyday to make my situation for the better".

For people battling with anxiety, the second option of course isn't easy in practice, but unless you've been dealt with an insane amount of unfairness and are incredibly unlucky, we are all capable of this.

Both believers and non-believers. However, as an atheist, I don't think there is a God up there that is always looking out for me and no matter what, he will always be there to help me with my problems. That I could just pray and he would help me out.

It's all up to me. Stare the universe in the face with a brave mind, realize that you are insanely privileged to be alive on this earth and in this day and age, and do whatever you can do to lead a better life. 
Hopefully you have some family and friends who can support you in your journey, but even if, it's all up to you. You can do it. You are capable of being a more positive person, smile more to people, eat healthy foods and exercise, smile for yourself and thank yourself for the good you have done that day and appreciate the small things in life.

One major thing why I dislike religion as much as I do is it's promise of an afterlife. Just believe in Jesus, Muhammad, or whoever, and you will have eternal life after this. This makes life on earth seem, if not totally pointless, atleast rather trivial in my view. Why bother with this short life on earth if you're gonna live forever in a happy place for all time anyways?

The idea of heaven is a topic of itself. But like Ricky Gervais said about the purpose in life for an atheist; "It's a strange myth that atheists have nothing to live for. It's the opposite. We have nothing to die for. We have everything to live for". Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## TKW

The answer is the same for atheists as it is for Christians: a reward.

In my deepest, darkest hour, the thing that gives me strength is the promise of a reward. I know that if I get through this tough time, I will be rewarded. This is exactly how Christians are, with two key differences - the first being the reward itself. For Christians, not only is there a reward contained in this world, but there is also the extra reward of getting into heaven if you live your life according to the bible. The second difference is who I am actually talking to. Rather than addressing my conscience as "God" before each statement, I simply have an internal conversation. Here is a hypothetical situation from the perspective of an atheist vs. a Christian:

I have wanted to be a doctor since I was a kid. I am in medical school and the amount of work is extremely overwhelming. I often feel like a robot being force-fed information and forced to regurgitate. I often find myself depressed because I feel like I chose the wrong path in life and would be much happier doing something less stressful. I sit up at night pondering these thoughts. At my lowest point death does not sound bad at all. I can see why the suicide rate in the medical profession is so high.

Atheist: This is an extremely tough time. Sometimes suicide doesn't seem like such a bad option, but If I just keep working hard and finish school, it will all pay off in the end. I will achieve my dream of being a doctor and get to help people.

Christian: God, please give me strength to keep working hard and to finish school. I know it will all pay off in the end, but this is an extremely tough time. I sometimes think that suicide would solve my problems, but then I know I wouldn't get into heaven.

As someone who grew up in a Christian household and called myself a Christian all the way up until high school, this is how I imagine my thought process would be in this situation given these two very different outlooks on life. The underlying idea is that religious or not, the promise of a reward is what motivates all of us through hard times. This reward can be as abstract as simply getting the opportunity to live another day (in the case of fighting for your life) or can be as precise as completely a very rigorous school course. The way in which, however, we approach the reward (and attach extra rewards) is defined by our religious views.


----------



## AuroraCleo

Ruch247 said:


> My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around?


I turn to the people who I trust and am close to. Those who I am closest to, know that on top of my daily struggles, I also deal with social anxiety and panic attacks as a result. They've chosen to stick by me and help me in my time of need.

If there were literally none of those regular people in my life or in the situation I was in, I would probably cry it out for a bit. I did have a situation where I felt like those close to me weren't helping me with my issue; nothing they said could calm me in any way. I ended up using a crisis hotline. From there I learned there really are tons of counselors who just want to help, even if that just means listening or giving an outsider perspective without judgement. As corny as it sounded, calling them and letting it all out to a complete stranger who was trained to help you, did work.

I suppose I should try to answer your question to the extreme as well so you can get the fullest picture possible for your question.
If no one were around to talk to, or I couldn't, and I was unable to call anyone, and it was literally just me. I'd have no one. Simply put. I wouldn't have anyone to turn to. I would hope that I could calm myself down enough to get myself into a situation where I _could_ talk to someone about it; like I did with the hotline situation.


----------



## losthismarbles

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


I style myself as an agnostic but I'll answer anyway. We turn to our fellow humans for support and comfort. Whether it's through the thoughts and writings of the people long past or directly from the people currently living now. As humans we need to support each other.

Also I didn't read the other responses. Sorry if I repeated something.


----------



## Overdrive

I don't know but, why do you need god ? just trust in yourself or in your family.


----------



## TheGuardian

Counseling obviously but ultimately yourself. I suppose i couldn't say for sure since i've never gotten that 'low' plus i have family whose supportive but if i had to guess i would say myself. The only one who can change you is yourself! If you want to get a better life all the power is in YOUR hands. I agree with what meissa said, humans can be surprisingly strong.




"To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around?"

By doing things i enjoy? Music/internet/movies or going outside and exercising. Not hard...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian.


Hello...



Ruch247 said:


> Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then?


Nothing. Other people will go about their lives regardless of what happens to you. Such is human nature.



Ruch247 said:


> My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to?


Nowhere. If I were to go anywhere at all, it most certainly would not be to visit an imaginary man in the sky. I would seek help from other means if needed.



Ruch247 said:


> To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around?


I seek comfort in myself, music, and my other hobbies. I have no need for an imaginary God to guide me though dark times. I am perfectly capable of doing that on my own without religion.


----------



## UltraShy

Ruch247 said:


> Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then?


Unhappiness till natural death or suicide if you're exceedingly unhappy. Note that a million people each year successfully kill themselves. Others will turn to mind-altering substances to get happy -- alcohol, being a leader in this category. Marijuana is also highly popular.

An x-tian would suggest turning to god, which to an Atheist is as utterly ridiculous as being told to turn to Santa or the Easter Bunny. I fail to believe in fairy tales, even though I'm well aware that a great many people find great comfort & value in the same fair tales that I openly mock.


----------



## solitarybeing

I turn to my pets. They are always there and get me through the hardest of times.


----------



## naes

solitarybeing said:


> I turn to my pets. They are always there and get me through the hardest of times.


Same. I notice your parrot in your avatar. What other pets do you have?


----------



## nothing else

Ruch247 said:


> Hey atheists, its me a christian. I'm not looking for a heated argument whether God exists or anything like that. Lets just say you have nothing in your life that makes you happy and hopeful, what happens then? My question is rather simple. When you are at your weakest and where you feel so hopeless, where do you turn to? To whom do you seek comfort and hope when there's no one around? Again, I'm not trying to spread hate here like other weird christians. Its a simple question that purely seeks for an answer, I mean aren't all questions suppose to be like this? Anyway, I would like to understand you guys better if you don't mind.


I wouldn't consider myself an "atheist" but I don't follow the Bible (it's riddled with contradictions and is violent toward children and women- anybody who thinks otherwise is cherry picking): Hosea 13:16; Samuel 15:3,8; Deuteronomy 3:3-6. We have enough hate in this world, I don't care to be pretentious and claim the Christian God is "all-loving and peaceful" when he's not. He can be vengeful, angry and violent which I don't think a lot of Christians own up to. They like to ignore things they don't like.

That aside, in my roughest times I turn to family who I know care about me and will be there for me. You can ask the millions of people who are starving, dying on the streets, getting abused, being murdered, etc. if God is there to help them, and often times the answer is no. And most times I just accept life for what it is. I don't miraculously wait for a God to "fix" my problems; as most people on this Earth you'd be waiting for eons. Most of the time 'God' already has his plans all set out anyway.


----------



## Aleida

tooljunkie said:


> You know the whole story of the first creatures god created I'm sure, but dinosaur bones are older than any human bones ever found and by millions of years?
> Your bible is based on the earth being 6000 years old or something like that and yet we have fossils, bones and carbon dating of landscape that are millions of years old. Adam and Eve did not walk among dinosaurs.
> 
> How can you not question that? Are you that afraid of the unknown?


The religion teacher I had at school, when asked if he believes in dinosaurs, said that he doesn't. He believes that the bones are fake.


----------



## ljubo

Overdrive said:


> I don't know but, why do you need god ? just trust in yourself or in your family.


yourself and family can not give you enternal life.

when you are dying you will probaly call for mercy to god/jesus. many dying atheists does that.


----------



## Overdrive

ljubo said:


> yourself and family can not give you enternal life.
> 
> when you are dying you will probaly call for mercy to god/jesus. many dying atheists does that.


And "God" can not give you eternal life, expect some lies writing on piece of paper.


----------



## Maslow

Prayer can make you feel at peace, as can meditation. Prayer may be easier because you're asking a specific entity (albeit imagined) for help. It has the placebo effect. Meditation relies on your own ability to calm your mind.


----------



## Tetragammon

Personally I turn to MYSELF when I'm at my weakest. I know that may seem inadequate to someone who can't fathom living without their mythology and superstition but it's actually quite liberating. I'm not subject to a tyrannical and jealous god; I only ever have to be good enough for ME, to prove things to MYSELF. 

I suffer from depression along with SAD and GAD so it's definitely not easy, and often my own brain chemistry fights against me. But it works a hell of a lot better than trying to force myself to toe the line with religion ever did. In fact the fundamentalist sect I was born into, Mormonism, was rife with so much judgment and perfectionism that it made me want to kill myself because I was absolutely certain that I could never be good enough. 

Atheism literally saved my life, and I'll never forget that. :wink2:


----------



## ugh1979

ljubo said:


> yourself and family can not give you enternal life.


Nothing can as far as we _know_.



> when you are dying you will probaly call for mercy to god/jesus. many dying atheists does that.


Liar. Feel free to try and cite some evidence for it. I bet you can't.


----------



## Chelsalina

Honestly, when I went to church and identified as "Christian" that was when I was the happiest but the most delusional. I would just pray to God when all things turned to **** and hope things would get better. I didn't work for the things I wanted and if I did it'd be little effort. I would just wait for a miracle to happen from God. Now I know what responsibility is and that I can't wait for some magical being to spread fairy dust everywhere and then POOF, I get everything I wish for. Being an atheist is a battle between life and yourself. If bad events happens you either accept it and move on or you get wasted in the midst of a depression.


----------



## Oley

Wasn't happy as a believer regardless,but if my life were truly hopeless then i do not think anything/one would make me happy.People that are atheist do not simply have ''faith'' in a deity with no good reason that is a concept that is long gone.To answer the best option is to get treatment and support from people that exist,be your own powerful force,talk to yourself and find ways to materialize your emotions.I do understand why people turn to God in hardship i truly do/did,but now I think it is futile to turn to someone that put you in your situation/circumstance.If you do escape your hardship it would be because YOU did something and God served as psychological hope for you which is great ,it just isn't necessary to reach the goal and many other vehicles can be used without committing to a organised religion.When their lives get better they thank God,but i do not know which one to thank or if any at all.That level of uncertainty makes me apprehensive. Non theism has made me feel a lot more responsible for my life.

TLDR ; Having faith in a deity especially ones like the Abrahamic God is certainly means of comfort for people,but there are other ways that do not require such a huge leap of faith in these texts.It is impractical for someone like me.


----------



## ljubo

ugh1979 said:


> Nothing can as far as we _know_.
> 
> Liar. Feel free to try and cite some evidence for it. I bet you can't.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deathbed_conversion


----------



## ugh1979

ljubo said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deathbed_conversion


That doesn't show that "many dying atheists does that." Try again or be seen as lying.


----------



## Overdrive

We are in 2016, and people still believe that they will go to paradise or hell for their actions :haha.
Like when you're feeling depressed go find some "real" help, not some imaginary concept made by humans.


----------



## AussiePea

Overdrive said:


> We are in 2016, and people still believe that they will go to paradise or hell for their actions :haha.
> Like when you're feeling depressed go find some "real" help, not some imaginary concept made by humans.


Not everyone is strong enough to handle the fact that they are on their own in life and that nothing awaits them in death. Can't blame them I suppose.


----------



## ljubo

ugh1979 said:


> That doesn't show that "many dying atheists does that." Try again or be seen as lying.


Many was the wrong word. But some do convert on the death bed.

Dont harmy anyone to try.....some words and voila, you are in heaven and the sins are gone.


----------



## ugh1979

ljubo said:


> Dont harmy anyone to try.....some words and voila, you are in heaven and the sins are gone.


Other than losing ones integrity.

How do you know converting to Christianity will send you to heaven? Why not convert to Islam or Hinduism instead?


----------



## meghankira

i rely on my therapist, family and my dog.


----------



## CNikki

When I'm at my lowest and have 'nothing to turn to', only then do I realize what is truly in front of me and what is set out as to what my options are.


----------



## doe deer

i don't turn to anything.


----------

